# Napoleon dynamite the animated series



## brutalwizard (Oct 30, 2011)

the comical movie about a teen in rural IDAHO is a tv show now.....

this would have been neat if i was in 7th grade still.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 30, 2011)

i will watch it, it will be canceled, and i will be sad


----------



## soundgardener75 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it will translate well, especially the fact that ND lives in a fantasy world, and what a better medium to get it to life than animation?

I'm excited!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 18, 2011)

It can't be any worse than the movies he's been in since Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 18, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i will watch it, it will be canceled, and i will be sad



Me too..


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't help but thinking that the movie itself fell within about a nanometer of the tipping point between "haha- it's quirky and funny" and "Wes Anderson would find this annoyingly, self-imposingly precious".


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> It can't be any worse than the movies he's been in since Napoleon Dynamite.



I actually *loathed* the film. I didn't see it until about 9 months after it came out, and literally the entire time I heard people talking about how awesome it was. Then finally I watched it, and I was like...







Blades of Glory was fucking awesome, though. I'm not usually a fan of Will Ferrell's obnoxious man-child persona, but it matches the tone of the film perfectly, and Jon Heder is perfect as his foil.

That, and more homo-eroticism than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 21, 2011)

Blades of Glory was one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 21, 2011)

i would rather be stabbed then watch blades of glory ever again


----------



## MFB (Nov 21, 2011)

So far, every movie mentioned in this thread blows  I've watched a mere 5 minutes of Napoleon Dynamite, since I had enough kids around me quoting it to get half the script, and yeah - it's fucking horseshit


----------



## soundgardener75 (Nov 22, 2011)

MFB said:


> So far, every movie mentioned in this thread blows  I've watched a mere 5 minutes of Napoleon Dynamite, since I had enough kids around me quoting it to get half the script, and yeah - it's fucking horseshit



I saw it three times in the theater, was the first in the mall I worked at to grab my preorder when it was released, and has pretty much memorized the lines by heart. 

Yes, I'm a dweeb.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess the film just really attracts or repels. There's no middle ground. Also, Blades of Glory was hilarious.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah WTF? Blades of glory was awesome! I loved ND as well but can understand if you didn't 'get it'


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 3, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I actually *loathed* the film. I didn't see it until about 9 months after it came out, and literally the entire time I heard people talking about how awesome it was. Then finally I watched it, and I was like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was like the second time I watched it.

Also, Blades of Glory was fucking amazing.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything in Blades of Glory was so forced. Homo-erotic can be funny when done subtly or using actors that aren't so one dimensional. The Napoleon Dynamite guy was funny in Napoleon Dynamite. Just because that movie did well doesn't mean carrying the act into every other movie is going to go over as well. 

I'm not sure how you guys thought it was a good movie. Blades of Glory easily takes a spot of my list of worst movies ever.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks like I'll like the cartoon series more than the movie. There were a couple of funny moments in the movie but the whole thing was a little TOO awkward. I mean, there's funny awkward then there's ND. If you want to see that kind of humor done right, check out Bill Murray in "The Life Aquatic".

also, hated Blades of Glory, loved School for Scoundrels until the end =D


----------

